
Show HN: 50M stock photos for $12.95 a month - dannyw
https://www.canva.com/photos/
======
dannyw
Hello HN!

Our team at Canva have been working on this project for over a year now and
it's so exciting to finally show it to the world.

There are plenty of stock photography sites in the world, but all of them are
way too expensive unless you're some big corp. We've managed to work with our
contributors to offer unlimited access to premium stock photography photos,
many of which cost hundreds by itself, into a single subscription.

We'd appreciate any feedback and constructive critique you have! This is our
MVP, after many late nights and Uber Eats in the offices, so flows might not
be the most optimal yet, but really keen to get your thoughts :)

~~~
darrenwestall
This looks fantastic and great value. Is their an API? We’re heavy users of
the other sites you mentioned in that way.

While I have you, what’s the ETA on the Canva button?

